# [OFFICIAL] Greatest Handheld Ever



## Logan 5 (Sep 3, 2010)

GOAT​(greatest of all time)​
The second tier is multiple choice so you can show love to more than one of the lightweights, but the top tier is one vote only.

NINTENDO DS HAS BEEN INTENTIONALLY LEFT OUT OF THIS POLL

now lets all concede the fact that if it was an option it would win overwhelmingly b/c this forum is mostly populated by people who have only played a DS, so rather than include it and getting a bullshit answer, I decided to leave it out.


If you have any systems you would like to be added to the second tier just post them in this thread and they will be added.

I voted for Game Gear(so awesome)  and Game.com (way ahead of it's time).


----------



## Scott-105 (Sep 3, 2010)

I voted for Dingoo and Game Boy advance.


----------



## JonthanD (Sep 3, 2010)

GBA and Turbo Express. Especially the GBA SP had a lot of fun with that system


----------



## TheTwoR's (Sep 3, 2010)

You shouldn't have removed DS. Cause I didn't like any of these.
I'm a SONY hater not to mention :/
So I had to pick GBA.


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 3, 2010)

Voted GBC but had to vote TurboExpress for fan favourite. Personally I feel that fan favourites should have included Atari Lynx & Neo Geo Pocket seeing that they didn't have that many releases. NGP being the one I had chosen.

Game.Com was the worst thin I had the mispleasure of every playing! It had IDEAS ahead of their time but these ideas were so poorly implemented that they made the handheld a bigger piece of shit than what it would have been. The screen is the worst handheld screens I've ever seen.


----------



## Logan 5 (Sep 3, 2010)

I felt the need to buff up the top tier with non Nintendo consoles, so they had to go into the top b/c when they came out they were genuine competition for Ninty.


----------



## Logan 5 (Sep 3, 2010)

In defense of the Game.com display, it was lit and touch and that puts it ahead of all the handhelds of the time except GG.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 3, 2010)

I voted for the Game Boy Colour and Pandora.


----------



## Thoob (Sep 3, 2010)

Original GB and Dingoo for me!


----------



## benjaminlibl (Sep 3, 2010)

I would have voted GBA even if NDS was on the list. I picked Dingoo for the second one, even though I've never played it. But I've never even heard of the other consoles. Probably the generation gap.

Maybe because I was pretty young, but as far as I can remember, the GBA was mind-blowingly epic. The NDS is obviously superior to the GBA as far as graphics, sound, or functionality are concerned. But for some reason, games used to be so much more fun when I was younger. I used to play it all the time, at night, using those hugeass attachable backlights, under the blanket. Nowadays, I hardly touch my NDS. It's probably been months, sitting there collecting dust.

AFAIC, GBA IS GOAT.


----------



## Logan 5 (Sep 3, 2010)

I had a feeling Game Boy Color and Advance would fight it out for top spot, but the real race here is for the second tier.  Suprised about the support for TurboExpress and Nomad, come on Game.com!


----------



## Lily (Sep 3, 2010)

GBA SP -- You have access to the GB, GBC and GBA libraries all in a single console. Total win. Turboexpress for 2nd tier hands down. Being able to buy a game for my console and then playing the same game on my handheld? Win. Kids that owned a Turboexpress were practically worshipped when I was little.


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 3, 2010)

lilsypha said:
			
		

> GBA SP -- You have access to the GB, GBC and GBA libraries all in a single console. Total win. Turboexpress for 2nd tier hands down. Being able to buy a game for my console and then playing the same game on my handheld? Win. Kids that owned a Turboexpress were practically worshipped when I was little.


Playing Mario Kart on SP wasn't as good as on the original or on the Micro, as were some other games. Was excellent playing GB/GBC titles though.


----------



## Logan 5 (Sep 3, 2010)

I think what the gay guy is saying is that he prefers a wide control grip with the screen in the middle, I would have to agree.  Prob. why I voted Game Gear and Game.com


----------



## _Chaz_ (Sep 3, 2010)

Nintendo Game Boy

This guy was the fucking king!
Plus, if Lance used a Full Restore, you could chuck it at the wall and then resume playing.


----------



## Raiser (Sep 3, 2010)

GBA and GBC for first and second, respectively.
Possibly Game Gear for third.


----------



## Edgedancer (Sep 4, 2010)

GBA simply because of Golden Sun, Mario and Luigi: Superstar Saga and various others.


----------



## Orsted (Sep 4, 2010)

Original Game Boy, and Wonderswan.

I remember in my younger days playing Battle Arena Toshinden, and Pokemon Red. . . those were the days.


----------



## Exaltys (Sep 4, 2010)

Well, if I can't say DS then the only choice after that is PSP.


----------



## haflore (Sep 4, 2010)

NDS FTW! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




More seriously, I'd say the Gameboy. Without that we wouldn't have the DS(among other things...), and none of us want that. Right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



For modern handhelds, the PSP. There's a surprisingly large library of good games for it.


----------



## NiGHtS (Sep 4, 2010)

PSP. It does everything that....well every other handheld apart from the DS does and has a great library to boot, oh and it's MAJORLY hackable. Heck if they'd have chucked in another screen then it would've done what the DS did too. n_n


----------



## xx_cutie_xx (Sep 4, 2010)

For me it's GBC, GBA, and then PSP.
GBC is first because it's the first handheld I owned.


----------



## riverchen (Sep 4, 2010)

PSP and dingoo and pandora


----------



## Langin (Sep 4, 2010)

This poll sucks,

Gba
Pandora
Dingoo


----------



## Issac (Sep 4, 2010)

Voted GBA, but think DS is better.


----------



## Juanmatron (Sep 4, 2010)

Nintendo *3*DS


----------



## Midna (Sep 4, 2010)

My first gaming memories were of my Gameboy Advance. So I chose that. But ironically, my favorite games were A Link to the Past and the Super Mario Advance series.


----------



## geoflcl (Sep 4, 2010)

I remember being a toddler, and playing Tetris on the big, gray brick at my aunt's house. I didn't know what I was doing, or why, but I totally loved it.

It was the original Game Boy that started Nintendo's reign as king in the handheld market, and as such, I think it should be considered the greatest handheld system of them all. And with classics like Tetris, The Legend of Zelda: Link's Awakening, and the Super Mario land series (not to mention its spinoff Wario masterpieces), who can argue? The Game Boy set the standard for handhelds, a standard still in place today.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Sep 4, 2010)

Most of the people voting are voting consoles they had first which isn't the purpose of this poll. I couldn't decide over GBA or GBC so I chose GBC for nostalgia.


----------



## Logan 5 (Sep 4, 2010)

I seriously doubt that out of the 63 people who have voted in this poll so far, that 18 of you have ever even seen a pandora in person let alone have used one.


----------



## Hells Malice (Sep 4, 2010)

Pandora...in both categories.

Buut what I actually voted for was the PSP.
While the DS has an overwhelming amount of great games compared to the PSP, the capabilities of the PSP are pretty amazing.
The graphics of some games are incredible. Also it may have only a few amazing games, but they really, really shine above and beyond most any DS games.

Plus you didn't even include the DS so it was sort of a "no-contest" psp winz kind of thing for me.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Sep 4, 2010)

Hells Malice said:
			
		

> Pandora...in both categories.
> 
> Buut what I actually voted for was the PSP.
> While the DS has an overwhelming amount of great games compared to the PSP, the capabilities of the PSP are pretty amazing.
> ...


It's called fanboyism.

If the DS was up there, I probably would have stuck with the original Game Boy. 

I'm confused as to why PSP was there but not the DS, especially given the sales comparison.


----------



## regnad (Sep 6, 2010)

Even if you'd left in the DS, I'd still have voted for GBA.

DS Lite is the best of both worlds. DSi's no slot-2 equals no purchase as far as I'm concerned.

Crappy camera and silly image warping software =/= slot-2.

But choice between DS and GBA? It's GBA.


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 6, 2010)

Dingoo a320 destroys all others by a mile.

Can a sega game gear hack a PS3?

NO IT CANT!


----------



## redact (Sep 6, 2010)

this thread will lead to flaming

because trolls will refuse to accept that atari lynx shits on your faces


----------



## CannonFoddr (Sep 6, 2010)

It seems I can't vote Unless I also include a '2nd tier' - but the problem is, not having tried any of those shown, I can't make a sound judgment of which I'd prefer

Can you add another choice like - 
'Never tried any of above but ____ sounds interesting' - then I could tick this & any I think I would like t try (money permitting)


----------

